# mts video drehen



## thehasso (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab ein mts video vertikal erstellt. Nachdem ich abgespeichert habe, hab ich dies erst in einer WMV umgewandelt. Die Qualität sah bis dahin noch sehr gut aus. Nachdem ich das Video um 90 Grad geändert habe, hat sich die qualität sehr verschlechtert.


Nun hab ich mir gedacht wenn ich das Video von einer mts datei vielleicht direkt drehen lässt, verschlechtert sich nicht die Qualität bzw. sehr wenig. 

Und danach werd ich gegenfalls das Video in einer WMV umwandeln.


Leider hab ich kein programm gefunden, womit ich ein mts video drehen kann.


Kennt jemand eins?


Danke im voraus.


----------

